# Downhill und Mountenbiking rund um Limburg-Weilburg



## loby (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche hier Interessenten zum Downhill bzw. Mountenbike fahren rund um den Bezirk Limburg-Weilburg (sowohl Anfänger als auch Fortgeschrittene).
Bei Interesse einfach mal melden oder hier hin schreiben

Gruß
loby


----------



## koniker (31. Juli 2011)

ich kenn da zwar nix aber ich bin auch auf der suche danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dom88 (14. Juli 2012)

gibts was neues diesbezüglich?


----------



## king_cobra_disc (20. August 2012)

bin zwar anfänger, würde mich aber anschließen ;-)

gruß gabriel


----------



## CYBO (21. August 2012)

Hi!
Wir sind bisher 12 leute aus LM bzw. Umgebung die downhill, Freeride, enduro, USW. fahren.
Wir gehören den Gravity Pilots an www.gravitypilots.de 
Es gibt einen Regionalwart für die LM Region. Auf Facebook sind wir auch vertreten oder in diesem Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=214
Echt Super coole Truppe!


----------



## Dom88 (21. August 2012)

klingt super! und wo fahrt ihr so?


----------



## CYBO (21. August 2012)

Sind viel in Bikeparks mit dem FR o. DH bike unterwegs oder auch an Spots in der Umgebung bzw. mit kurzer Anreise. Enduro auf schönen singletrails in der Umgebung.
Leider meistens immer mit etwas Fahrerei verbunden. Aber um so mehr Leute es auch der Region sind um cooler wird's und man spricht sich ab und wechselt sich ab.


----------



## Dom88 (21. August 2012)

wäre cool, wenn man sich mal irgendwo treffen kann und bisschen fährt...fahre sowohl enduro, als auch bisschen dirt.


----------



## CYBO (23. August 2012)

Bin zur Zeit im Urlaub (Malle mit meinem Nicolai Helius AM) 
Am besten wir quatschen dann nochmal und machen was aus --> Anf. Sep.
@gabriel was ist mit dir? Bist du dabei?

Hier noch eine kleine Info über die Gravity Pilots:

...wir haben uns vor ca 5 Jahren gegründet und sind mittlerweile ein Haufen von 190 gleichgesinnten, die Bock am biken haben. Gemeinschaft und Ungezwungenheit, Spaß... stehen im Vordergrund. Wir toben uns in erster Linie in den Bereichen DH, Freeride, Enduro und Dirt aus. 
In Eltville haben wir ein Trainingsgelände unter der Autobahnbrücke (kann als Mitglied genutzt werden) - und im Herbst fangen wir bei unseren legalen Strecken in Wiesbaden und Oestrich-Winkel an zu bauen. Dafür haben wir lange gekämpft! Außerdem sind wir stark beim Streckenbau in Bad Ems (EMSer Bikepark) vertreten und unterstützen das Projekt nach allen kräften.

Wir werden von Ibis und Nicolai supported 

Jeden Dienstag gibts eine endurotour in Wiesbaden und jeden Freitag im Rheingau. Mittwoch ist oft Pumptrack angesagt und wir organisieren (verabreden) spontane lokale endurotouren (auch in LM und Umgebung) --> über unser Mitglieder internes Forum (IG).
Jedes Wochenende sind wir entweder auf Rennen (die die Rennen fahren) oder irgendwo in Deutschland im Park unterwegs. Dafür gibt es ein internens Forum.
Jugendtraining gibt's jeden ersten Sonntag im Monat.
Darüber hinaus werden auch jedes Jahr Bikeurlaube wie z.b. nach Finale Ligure, Elsass oder Port de soleil von uns angeboten.

Mitglieder kommen mittlerweile aus vielen Regionen: Rheingau, Wiesbaden, Mainz, Hunsrück, Limburg, Frankfurt, (eigentlch deutschlandweit) usw! Der Verein wächst stetig und es kommen immer mehr dazu - von daher spricht gar nichts gegen eure Region, in Gegenteil!! Wenn eine Region viele Mitglieder hat, richten wir zusätzlich einen Regionalwart als Ansprechpartner ein. Der versucht ggf dort auch Strecken zu legalisieren.

Schaut auch noch mal auf der unserer Homepage für weitere Infos.

VG Roland


----------



## king_cobra_disc (23. August 2012)

ja klar habe ich lust......

habe aber noch keinerlei erfahrung darin 

können gerne mal was ausmachen^^

gruß gabriel


----------



## king_cobra_disc (26. August 2012)

ohje

irgendwie gehts hier nicht mehr weiter^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dom88 (11. September 2012)

wie werde ich denn Mitglied in eurem Verein? grüße


----------



## king_cobra_disc (18. September 2012)

ich warte auch noch auf eine antwort :-/


----------



## weeliesteven (1. September 2015)

hey komme auch aus dem Raum limburg und suche Leute zum fahren
ich fahre enduro und geh denk ich mal als fortgeschritten durch haha 
bin 18 jahre falls das was zur sache tut
würde mich über eine Antwort freuen
mfg weelie Steven


----------



## Ghostdh12 (26. Februar 2017)

Auf dem Greifenberg gibt es eine Strecke, wo ich beinahe täglich fahre. Da es sich um eine Secret Trail (illegal) handelt wäre es wünschenswert, den Standort nicht weiter zu geben und in keinen Massen zu kommen,  da ich Angst habe dass die Strecken zerstört werden.


----------



## Crawlix (7. Dezember 2020)

Hey ich bin aus Hadamar (Limburg). Habe leider kein Auto derzeit. 
Macht es Sinn bei euren Touren mit einem hardtail mit zu machen?


----------

